# Fly fishing for carp?



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Anybody on this forum fly fish for carp? Thinking of trying it out once the Steelhead move back to the lake. What are your favorite patterns? Dry or Wet flies the most productive?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Yep. They are a blast. Here is a site for carp fly patterns.

http://www.flytyingforum.com/speciesCarp.html


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link fishinfool. That website is great!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I love flyfishing for carp. Both wet and dry flies work depending on what they're feeding on. My favorite is a floating mulberry imitation I tie during the "mulberry hatch."


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Fishnfool excellent site thanks.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Fur-Fish-Game magazine has an article on fly fishing for carp this month.


----------

